# Breeders similar to Theishof



## nealf (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi All,
I have spent many weeks patiently combing through the archives here and finally came across a breeder who I feel very confident in (Heidi Theishof).

However the litter of hers that I was interested in is sold-out.

I could wait until next year to see if she has a similar breeding planned but it works for me to get a pup this year.

I thought I would turn to the members here and ask if anyone knows a breeder with as good a reputation as Theishof, does the same kind of health testing she does (e.g. _Degenerative Myelopathy)_ and produces a similar temperament GSD.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Honestly I might just wait. Heidi produces some of the best German show line dogs I've ever had the pleasure of witnessing, and I mean best as in temperament and working ability. There are a lot of breeders producing similar type/looks.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Ditto what Lies just said. I have spent time training with Heidi. I have seen her dogs in many different environments (home, training field and competition), through different generations, and a Theishof puppy is well worth the wait.

She is the real deal.
Sheilah
ETA: Her dogs have the best temperament of any GSDs I have seen. They really are exceptional.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know her but maybe you could ask her if she can reccommend someone-if you are still not wanting to wait


----------

